# Star nut depth in a TALAS single crown fork?



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys, just a quick question.

How deep does the star nut have to be installed into a steer tube? What's the recomended depth? 

Thanks


----------



## mtb_biker (Jan 27, 2004)

According to park

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=67


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

The Fox site says 4-10mm

http://www.foxracingshox.com/fox_tech_center/owners_manuals/07/eng/forks/36/36_installation.htm


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. These are both good resources for me to bookmark for future refrence.

I'm actually surprised, I thought they went in quite a bit furter than that.


----------

